# Callaway Great Big Bertha Driver



## ger147 (Aug 9, 2016)

If you're in the market for a new driver, do NOT miss out on trying this one.

I know all the fuss is about the Taylormade M1/M2 and the latest kid on the block from Callaway is the XR16, but having hit all of these as well as the Titleist 915 in my recent search for a new driver, I also had a go of a Callaway Big Bertha.

Having had it now for a few weeks, the confidence it gives me standing over the ball is something I've never had before with a driver. At just 45.5in, it's not a super long shaft (shorter than the XR16, Ping G etc.) and is very light with the Kuro Kage shaft I have in mines. The head is a lovely shape, not as streched back as the Ping G or XR16, it feels great off the face and is VERY long.

The only downside is it is still priced at Â£329 which is more expensive than most of its rivals but I would absolutely 100% recommend giving it a try as it's a superb driver and had all the adjustability you need with 1 or 2 degrees up, 1 degree down, standard and draw settings with the lie and a sliding weight in the back.


----------



## Doh (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for that review although still very expensive might give one a go.  As a cheaper alternative I can recommend the Great Big Bertha V series, at less than half the price this is another one you must have a go at if you get the opportunity.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 27, 2016)

If anyone is thinking about these then American Golf have an offer on this weekend with the driver @ Â£250 and the fairway wood at Â£150. 

I've got the previous incarnation Big Bertha in driver & 3 wood with the Fubuki shaft (which matches the Mizuno MP CLK hybrids I have) and am very happy with the driver, might be prepared to give the 3 wood a run as I struggle to get that up to a reasonable height.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 27, 2016)

Doh said:



			Thanks for that review although still very expensive might give one a go.  As a cheaper alternative I can recommend the Great Big Bertha V series, at less than half the price this is another one you must have a go at if you get the opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

Agree regarding the V Series.

I have one with the Speeder shaft and it's a monster.


----------



## Hendy (Oct 13, 2016)

Tested this driver out not so long ago. Very easy to hit just hard to keep down the middle for me always wants to go left. But it's long 

As you said worth a test.  But I need it at a fade setting for a down the middle shot


----------

